# [EVDL] Drop Dead Gorgeous Sexy EVs: not your great grandma's golfcart anymore



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Heres a video of F1's David Coulthard driving the Mercedes E-cell

The editing and repeated voiceovers might be a bit annoying but its a pretty
good watch 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkCO-TjoQu0
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110122/a3b0d916/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[Follow-up]

Nemesis: 170mph eco car, it'll only go 150 miles per charge

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/moslive/article-1349290/Ecotricity-Nemesis-=
The-139mph-electric-car-costs-100k.html
[images] She's electric: The 139mph eco car
By Live Reporter 22 Jan 2011 =


Made in Norfolk, driven by battery and 0-100mph in 8.5 seconds. The =

only catch? It's =A3100,000 (oh - and if you want to go further than =

150 miles, you'll have to plug it into the recharger)

Nemesis can charge up in two hours from one of Ecotricity's own =

charging devices. Connected to an ordinary mains socket, a full =

charge takes around eight hours

This summer, an eco car aims to smash the 139mph land speed record set
by Don Wales, nephew of Donald Campbell, in Bluebird Electric.

Called the Nemesis, it is emblazoned with a monochrome Union Flag to =

hammer home the fact it was built entirely in Britain - Norfolk, in
fact.

The Nemesis team developed the car for less than =A31 million - a tiny =

amount in [car-industry] terms. It is based on a second-hand Lotus =

Exige that was bought on eBay and completely [disemboweled]

Built by Ecotricity with the help of designers of iconic sports cars =

such as the McLaren F1 and Jaguar XJR15, the Nemesis's twin brush-less
motors can power it from 0-100mph in 8.5 seconds, and the one-ton =

machine has a top speed of 170mph - faster than a V12 Ferrari.

The car is powered by a quarter-ton battery bonded to the chassis =

behind the seats, just where the petrol tank would be in a normal car.

The Nemesis team next aims to produce a new eco-supercar capable of =

250mph

But like most eco-cars, you'll need to ensure there's a socket nearby,
as it'll only go between 100 and 150 miles per mains charge.

There's no worse climbdown for an eco-friendly boy racer than having =

to ask an AA man for a really long extension cable...

Nemesis is currently being tested by Ecotricity boss Dale Vince, and =

is charged up using the company's own wind generators.

If you want one, it'll set you back =A3100,000...
[ http://ecotricity.co.uk/about/nemesis ]

The battery is stored in a double-skin [aluminum]/carbon fibre =

'containment system' coated in ceramic. The motor produces 330hp
[=A9 Associated Newspapers]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DLfP1P-ohN-w
Fully Charged Nemesis electric supercar
12 min - Oct 30, 2010 - Uploaded by fullychargedshow
My first test drive of the Nemesis electric supercar created by =

Ecotricity's Dale Vince.
...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DhxzlAK8CUQ4
Test-driving the 'Nemesis' British electric sportscar
4 min - Nov 10, 2010 - Uploaded by TheGuardian
John Vidal meets Dale Vince, the man behind the British electric =

sportscar with hopes of taking on America's Tesla Roadster ...








{brucedp.150m.com}

-- =

_______________________________________________
Surf the Web in a faster, safer and easier way:
Download Opera 9 at http://www.opera.com


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Super sexy Himiko electric Sportscar range:384mi 

http://www.greenmuze.com/climate/cars/3529-himiko-electric-sportscar.html
[images] Himiko Electric Sportscar GreenMuze 04 Feb 2011
Mitsuoka Motors [ http://www.mitsuoka-motor.com/english/ ] TGMY's 
super sexy Himiko electric car uses a Mazda MX-5 chassis with a 
remodeled classic style body and an all-electric drive, and is 
handmade in Japan.

The Himiko employs 168 lithium ion battery cells to power the electric
car for about 341miles (550kms) on one charge and has a low running 
resistance to improve range efficiency. The Himiko should be available
for order later in 2011 ... []


http://dvice.com/archives/2011/02/radiant-himiko.php
[images & video] Radiant Himiko electric car is a converted Mazda 
MX-5 with a retro flair

Named after an ancient Japanese queen, TGMY's Himiko electric car 
strives to mesh the elegance of a classic style vehicle with the 
sportiness of a modern Mazda NC MX-5 sports car. The Himiko is proof 
that electric cars can look sexy and be green.

Under the hood, the Himiko has about 168 Lithium batteries that can 
power the electric car for about 341 miles on one charge ...

The Himiko is currently handmade in Japan with pricing and worldwide 
distributers to be determined, although I'm sure it'd be on the 
expensive side. I'd buy one if I had the money. There seems to be a 
trend with electric cars getting the old-school makeover and I like it
a lot. []





{brucedp.150m.com}
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Drop-Dead-Gorgeous-Sexy-EVs-not-your-great-grandma-s-golfcart-anymore-tp3231577p3298491.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Impresive specs but not my idea of gorgeous.

Sincerely,
Mark Grasser



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of brucedp2
Sent: Wednesday, February 09, 2011 9:19 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Drop Dead Gorgeous Sexy EVs: not your great grandma's
golfcart anymore



Super sexy Himiko electric Sportscar range:384mi 

http://www.greenmuze.com/climate/cars/3529-himiko-electric-sportscar.html
[images] Himiko Electric Sportscar GreenMuze 04 Feb 2011
Mitsuoka Motors [ http://www.mitsuoka-motor.com/english/ ] TGMY's 
super sexy Himiko electric car uses a Mazda MX-5 chassis with a 
remodeled classic style body and an all-electric drive, and is 
handmade in Japan.

The Himiko employs 168 lithium ion battery cells to power the electric
car for about 341miles (550kms) on one charge and has a low running 
resistance to improve range efficiency. The Himiko should be available
for order later in 2011 ... []


http://dvice.com/archives/2011/02/radiant-himiko.php
[images & video] Radiant Himiko electric car is a converted Mazda 
MX-5 with a retro flair

Named after an ancient Japanese queen, TGMY's Himiko electric car 
strives to mesh the elegance of a classic style vehicle with the 
sportiness of a modern Mazda NC MX-5 sports car. The Himiko is proof 
that electric cars can look sexy and be green.

Under the hood, the Himiko has about 168 Lithium batteries that can 
power the electric car for about 341 miles on one charge ...

The Himiko is currently handmade in Japan with pricing and worldwide 
distributers to be determined, although I'm sure it'd be on the 
expensive side. I'd buy one if I had the money. There seems to be a 
trend with electric cars getting the old-school makeover and I like it
a lot. []





{brucedp.150m.com}
-- 
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Drop-Dead-Gorge
ous-Sexy-EVs-not-your-great-grandma-s-golfcart-anymore-tp3231577p3298491.htm
l
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know. It has a neat "retro" look. I could drive it. I wonder how
much?

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Mark Grasser
Sent: Wednesday, February 09, 2011 7:31 PM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Drop Dead Gorgeous Sexy EVs: not your great grandma's
golfcart anymore

Impresive specs but not my idea of gorgeous.

Sincerely,
Mark Grasser



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of brucedp2
Sent: Wednesday, February 09, 2011 9:19 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Drop Dead Gorgeous Sexy EVs: not your great grandma's
golfcart anymore



Super sexy Himiko electric Sportscar range:384mi 

http://www.greenmuze.com/climate/cars/3529-himiko-electric-sportscar.html
[images] Himiko Electric Sportscar GreenMuze 04 Feb 2011
Mitsuoka Motors [ http://www.mitsuoka-motor.com/english/ ] TGMY's super sexy
Himiko electric car uses a Mazda MX-5 chassis with a remodeled classic style
body and an all-electric drive, and is handmade in Japan.

The Himiko employs 168 lithium ion battery cells to power the electric car
for about 341miles (550kms) on one charge and has a low running resistance
to improve range efficiency. The Himiko should be available for order later
in 2011 ... []


http://dvice.com/archives/2011/02/radiant-himiko.php
[images & video] Radiant Himiko electric car is a converted Mazda 
MX-5 with a retro flair

Named after an ancient Japanese queen, TGMY's Himiko electric car 
strives to mesh the elegance of a classic style vehicle with the 
sportiness of a modern Mazda NC MX-5 sports car. The Himiko is proof 
that electric cars can look sexy and be green.

Under the hood, the Himiko has about 168 Lithium batteries that can 
power the electric car for about 341 miles on one charge ...

The Himiko is currently handmade in Japan with pricing and worldwide 
distributers to be determined, although I'm sure it'd be on the 
expensive side. I'd buy one if I had the money. There seems to be a 
trend with electric cars getting the old-school makeover and I like it
a lot. []





{brucedp.150m.com}
-- 
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Drop-Dead-Gorge
ous-Sexy-EVs-not-your-great-grandma-s-golfcart-anymore-tp3231577p3298491.htm
l
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

